# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Σύνδεση πρίζας RJ11

## Theodoros8

Γειά σας, μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να συνδέσω την νέα πρίζα τηλεφώνου μου (rj11) ?
Έβαλα φωτογραφία, όπως φαίνεται οταν την είχε κάνει ο τότε ηλεκτρολόγος έβαλε μια πρίζα τηλεφώνου και δίπλα μια 2πλη πρίζα δικτύου.
Από τι πρίζα τηλεφώνου θα έβγαινε ένα καλώδιο θα πήγαινε στην 2πλη πρίζα δικτύου κι από εκεί θα πήγαινε στο ρούτερ.
Είναι σωστό αυτό?

Επίσης πως συνδέσω την rj11 legrand valena ?διάβασα πως συνδέω στο no 2&3 αλλά εγώ βλέπω πως ενώνονται 4 καλώδια...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.1614815731396.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

Σωστα, στο 2,3 συνδέεις. Τα 2 μεσσία ουσιαστικα απο τα 4

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Theodoros8

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, ΄προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω άλλη 1 φώτο αλλα δεν αναβαίνει.
Έχω αυτή την πρίζα τηλεφώνου rj11 και δίπλα μια 2πλή πρίζα rj45 που την έχω συνδέση.
θα προσπαθήσω να την συνδέσω αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα σας ξανα ρωτήσω!

----------


## xsterg

δεν ειναι κατι να κανεις λαθος περα απο το οτι συνδεεις στο 2,3. σφιξιμο μιση στροφη και εισαι οκ. αν δεν κανει επαφη η δεν εχει μπει μεσα σωστα η εχει κοπει το καλωδιο.

----------


## Theodoros8

1615498697121.jpg 
Μπόρεσα επιτέλους να ανεβάσω την ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ.

Κατάλαβα πως θα συνδέσω την RJ11 αλλα δεν κατάλαβα το τι πρέπει να κάνω μετά..!
1)Αρχικά έχω 2 πρίζες ethernet στα δωμάτια, γι αυτό και αυτη η 2πλή RJ45.
2) όπως βλέπεις τώρα, το καλώδιο που έρχεται απο τον ΟΤΕ είναι αυτό στην RJ11, το καλώδιο αυτό συνδέεται με το αυτό το κουτάκι που βγάζει για ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ και ΡΟΥΤΕΡ . 
Εγω τώρα τι κάνω?
 βάζω την RJ11 και συνδέω εκεί αυτό το splitter  (αφου πρώτα έχω βάλει ένα ΦΙΣ ), και στην 2πλή RJ45 βάζω απο ένα καλώδιο και τα συνδέω πάνω στο ΡΟΥΤΕΡ για να έχουν ιντερνετ οι πρίζες ethernet στα δωμάτια?

Υ.Π= την 2πλή RJ45 την σύνδεσα κανονικά όπως και τις άλλες, μήπως τελικά δεν χρειαζόταν RJ45 ΑΛΛΑ μια 2πλή RJ11 ??

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## xsterg

πες σε καποιον που γνωριζει παραπανω απο εσενα να σε βοηθησει. δεν ξερεις τα βασικα. δεν ειναι κακο. απο μακρυα ακρη δεν βγαινει.

----------

Theodoros8 (13-03-21)

----------


## Theodoros8

160215958_142287061129393_4232792452111828291_n.jpg 

Το έκανα, δεν ήταν κάτι τελικά, απλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος γιατι δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ποτέ ξανά. 
Τώρα τι εννοείς με το ότι "δεν ξέρω τα βασικά" δεν καταλαβαίνω, απλά θα μπορούσες να μου πεις ότι απλά πρέπει να συνδέσω μόνο 2 καλώδια, είχα βάλει αρκετά κατατοπιστική φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.




> πες σε καποιον που γνωριζει παραπανω απο εσενα να σε βοηθησει. δεν ξερεις τα βασικα. δεν ειναι κακο. απο μακρυα ακρη δεν βγαινει.

----------


## maxtak

> 160215958_142287061129393_4232792452111828291_n.jpg 
> 
> Το έκανα, δεν ήταν κάτι τελικά, απλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος γιατι δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ποτέ ξανά. 
> Τώρα τι εννοείς με το ότι "δεν ξέρω τα βασικά" δεν καταλαβαίνω, απλά θα μπορούσες να μου πεις ότι απλά πρέπει να συνδέσω μόνο 2 καλώδια, είχα βάλει αρκετά κατατοπιστική φωτογραφία.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.



...σου ειχε δοθει η σωστη κατευθυνση στο #2 και στο #4 
αλλα ΟΚ, lockdown εχουμε , χρειαστηκαν 9 ημερες για μελετη και "κατασκευη"

----------

Theodoros8 (14-03-21)

----------

